# Meanwhile In Russia



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok so I thought I would start a new thread for our friend Sig. Everytime I see one of these videos I think of him so I'll keep em coming and you just keep laughing.

P.S. I know this is somewhat the wrong section but we all know Greg and I figured this would be fitting.

MEANWHILE IN RUSSIA!

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82688805/


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmm, going to have to find the one where they give the hostage taker the mortorcycle he asked for... They then stick a baton in the front wheel when he starts to speed off! Pretty friggin awesome if you ask me!

Or, the pirates? They leave them on their boat, and the military blew up their boat  Old law states that a captain of the boat has the right to choose the punishment to be given to a pirate  Good choice IMO


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Great Idea Alt. We need to keep this one alive

Ill add a little something.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Only in mother russia

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82711897/


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Chromey said:


> Great Idea Alt. We need to keep this one alive
> 
> Ill add a little something.


That is awesome.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*How to deal properly with riot punks. Russians are the best*






*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Nel5 (Apr 15, 2012)

We should have flew those guys over for the Toronto G20 summit.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Nel5 said:


> We should have flew those guys over for the Toronto G20 summit.


That's for sure and also for Occupy clowns

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

This Guy must be a beast. Watch it and see that not 1 time did he curse.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*Fighter jet buzzes cars on Russian highway*

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-buzz/fighter-jet-buzzes-cars-russian-highway-181754927.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

And my favorite one of all so far. They claim Russia but my buddy says it's not but the video is classic


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

don't think this is russian but still hilarious


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> don't think this is russian but still hilarious


LMAO Best one yet!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*Classroom justice*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-privates-little-girl-just-wont-anymore.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah Greg I saw that video also, If I was that kid I'd kick em in his junk also!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)




----------

